# OMG!! New foster poodle!



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Awe, what size is he? The pictures are coming up as invalid.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Ok so there has been this cute red parti poodle at my local shelter for a while. I adopted him and am going to foster him until he can find his new forever family!
> 
> Hello
> Glad you were able to save him! What's wrong with folks from California that they didn't adopt a cute poodle? Ha ha
> ...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Kudos to you! He is _one_ lucky Poodle. What a great thing you did. Maybe he'll become a foster fail. lol. (?) But at any rate, I'm sure he'll find a good home. What's he like personality wise? 

Hope we can see some pics. Yeah, those didn't work, darn.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

How wonderful it is that u saved him!
I can't see the pictures either, AND would LOVE to see the before and afters 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are the pictures. Idk why they didn't load. 
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

DreamAgility said:


> Awe, what size is he? The pictures are coming up as invalid.


He is a miniature. I did measure him and he is 15 1/2 at the withers so he is a bit tall. He only weighs 10 lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

OMG!!!!! He is the cutest parti mini I have EVER seen!!! Great grooming job too! But he was even cute when looking rough too hehehehe  is he a puppy? How old is he?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> poodlecrazy#1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so there has been this cute red parti poodle at my local shelter for a while. I adopted him and am going to foster him until he can find his new forever family!
> ...


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Kudos to you! He is _one_ lucky Poodle. What a great thing you did. Maybe he'll become a foster fail. lol. (?) But at any rate, I'm sure he'll find a good home. What's he like personality wise?
> 
> Hope we can see some pics. Yeah, those didn't work, darn.


I wish he could be a foster failure! I think it's highly unlikely though. Lol. So far he has a very sweet personality. He is a little hormonal now and likes to hump and mark things. Which I am hoping will ware off as the hormones fade. He loves other dogs, and is good with children and other people. He has a lot of energy. He knows how to sit but is a bit stubborn if you don't have a treat. He does need to learn some manners though, both with people and with dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lou said:


> OMG!!!!! He is the cutest parti mini I have EVER seen!!! Great grooming job too! But he was even cute when looking rough too hehehehe  is he a puppy? How old is he?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He really is cute. I love his little white spots. Thank you. He was such a good boy for everything except his feet, so I didn't push it to much. He had a lot of matting on his face and cheeks so it had to be shaved or else I would have kept some length. He is 2 years old! He doesn't act like it though he acts like a puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG what an adorable poodle! How could someone not love this cutie! Blessings to you for saving this boy!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Thank you for saving this adorable little guy. I can't believe nobody snatched him right up!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Couldn't open the pictures. Can you try again? Good for you!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry, didn't see you were finally able to post the pic. What a cute little guy....


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

He's a cutie! It is so awesome of you to save the little guy!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well this just proves that you are just as sweet as I always thought you were!
And wow but he is a fantastic looking poodle! I am sure that you will have no trouble finding a great home for him - if you can stand to give him up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well this just proves that you are just as sweet as I always thought you were!
> And wow but he is a fantastic looking poodle! I am sure that you will have no trouble finding a great home for him - if you can stand to give him up!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwww, thank you! I have already had a few people contacting me about him, but only one adoption questionnaire has been sent back. I think my brother is going to have a harder time giving him up than I am. They have really bonded with each other. He said "I want him for Christmas" it was so cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

That's it! I'm moving so I can adopt him! He's adorable and the perfect color for the Holidays! 


Thank you so much for giving him a chance. I can see he's so worth it! 

Many blessings to you and your family for opening your heart and home to a sweet little waif.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

wow! That is one gorgeous little guy.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I wish he could be a foster failure! I think it's highly unlikely though. Lol. So far he has a very sweet personality. He is a little hormonal now and likes to hump and mark things. Which I am hoping will ware off as the hormones fade. He loves other dogs, and is good with children and other people. He has a lot of energy. *He knows how to sit but is a bit stubborn if you don't have a treat.* He does need to learn some manners though, both with people and with dogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww....he's not stubborn. Someone probably showed him the treat before he would sit and the treat became the cue. He learned that when he sees a treat,_ that's _the instruction to sit. lol. So all you have to do is get him to sit, luring (no treat in your hand, but make your hand smelly from the treat) (but fade asap) holding it over his head, but not too high... or capture when he sits on his own, THEN reward just as his bum is 1 mm from hitting the floor. lol. Try not to let him see you have a treat. 

He is really cute looking. And sounds like a sweet little fella.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Awww....he's not stubborn. Someone probably showed him the treat before he would sit and the treat became the cue. He learned that when he sees a treat,_ that's _the instruction to sit. lol. So all you have to do is get him to sit, luring (no treat in your hand, but make your hand smelly from the treat) (but fade asap) holding it over his head, but not too high... or capture when he sits on his own, THEN reward just as his bum is 1 mm from hitting the floor. lol. Try not to let him see you have a treat.
> 
> He is really cute looking. And sounds like a sweet little fella.


Not to derail this great thread, but I must say insightful posts like this are why I love this Forum. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh he is fabulous!!! That colouring is amazing!!! I'd have him in a heartbeat (so probably a good job the Atlantic is between us lol!)

Great job on the groom, love his moustaches, and well done to you for scooping him up! I bet you're not going to have him long now he looks so dapper!! 

PS - If you ever want to leave the US and come and groom over here you'd make a fortune!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well if that little charmer was not snapped up at once, what hope for all the rest?! I'm so glad you have taken him in ... but would love him to be a foster failure and stay where we can watch his progress!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

He will be adopted before the weeks up. Thank You !!!!! He is so cute, I would love to have him myself.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Awww....he's not stubborn. Someone probably showed him the treat before he would sit and the treat became the cue. He learned that when he sees a treat,_ that's _the instruction to sit. lol. So all you have to do is get him to sit, luring (no treat in your hand, but make your hand smelly from the treat) (but fade asap) holding it over his head, but not too high... or capture when he sits on his own, THEN reward just as his bum is 1 mm from hitting the floor. lol. Try not to let him see you have a treat.
> 
> He is really cute looking. And sounds like a sweet little fella.


Lol. Thank you, I will do that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Oh he is fabulous!!! That colouring is amazing!!! I'd have him in a heartbeat (so probably a good job the Atlantic is between us lol!)
> 
> Great job on the groom, love his moustaches, and well done to you for scooping him up! I bet you're not going to have him long now he looks so dapper!!
> 
> PS - If you ever want to leave the US and come and groom over here you'd make a fortune!


That dang Atlantic! lol. 

Thank you. I wish I could go over there and groom! nobody ever has poodles groomed here and the ones that do get boring shave downs . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

fjm said:


> Well if that little charmer was not snapped up at once, what hope for all the rest?! I'm so glad you have taken him in ... but would love him to be a foster failure and stay where we can watch his progress!


Ya, very few of the dogs at our shelter have much of a chance. I have been out to the freezer and it is just so sad and depressing. I am so glad I was able to save him, the whole time I was filling out the papers I was worried they were going to say oh wait you can't adopt him,(they have done it to me before) but they didn't! And I was so glad. If my dogs got along better with him I would consider keeping him, but as of now they hate him. I would love to watch his progress too. I am going to ask that his adopting family will stay in touch with me hopefully they will. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> He will be adopted before the weeks up. Thank You !!!!! He is so cute, I would love to have him myself.


I hope so! We are getting more and more attached to this little cutie! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I forgot to mention his name!! He came with the name Barkley. I don't know if should keep it or not. he doesn't seem to respond to it very well. The Shelter did tell me that that is what his owners named him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

If he responds, why mess with his name?
How old is he? I want him! Too ba I cant have another My dog never got along with the new ones, but we showed them it was unacceptable. If they couldn't fight with the new one, then they would fight among themselves...urgh. Well we trained that out of them and its very frustrating but helpful if you ever havea situation like the one your having.


----------



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

What a cutie pie!! I've never seen a red parti like that before. Good for you for fostering him just in time  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Great work in helping him, he is so adorable!! 

Maybe is the matted hair the thing that was turning off possible adopters? now that is free for them people can see his true form, neat


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've never seen a red parti either! He is soooo cute! Would love to see what he looks like with full on ears and bracelets and fluffy jacket....but I know he'll be adopted too soon for us to see that! hahahaha! You are an 'Angel' for saving his life!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

You should make it a requirement for his adoption that his new family join poodleforum.com and update the fans 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I'm still hoping that YOU are his forever family.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

It's lovely you have taken him in,lucky boy. I'm sure if he is not adopted he will stay happily with your lovely doggie family!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I HATE that name. I think it is a very negative name, I would for sure change it.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I forgot to mention his name!! He came with the name Barkley. I don't know if should keep it or not. he doesn't seem to respond to it very well. The Shelter did tell me that that is what his owners named him.
> 
> Hello
> Just a suggestion, but you could 'alter' his name that sounds like Barkley. That's what I do with the foster dogs, especially the previous owner dogs who need a new identity!
> ...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree, that name sounds very negative and it could have even played a part in what he was not adopted. He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

He's a cutie. I'm so glad you saved him.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

DreamAgility said:


> If he responds, why mess with his name?
> How old is he? I want him! Too ba I cant have another My dog never got along with the new ones, but we showed them it was unacceptable. If they couldn't fight with the new one, then they would fight among themselves...urgh. Well we trained that out of them and its very frustrating but helpful if you ever havea situation like the one your having.


He is 2 years old. Ya I think my dogs problem is that he is very pushy and in their face all the time, which really pisses them off. Plus he is a little horn dog so my girls get really mad about that. They are good about showing him their boundaries though so hopefully he will learn and the hormones will ware off. Now the cats are a different problem. He hates cats! I have to be very careful about keeping my male cat away from him. My male cats is about the same hight as him except 20 lbs of pure muscle and would kill him if anything ever happened! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have always gotten a " OPP" (other people's pups) and have never had any problems changing a name. Chella became Stella most recently. I like to pick a name that sounds alike.

If I were changing Barkley's name, he might become Presley. But many times I had no ideal what the first name even was and just gave them a name and it was never an issue.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Great work in helping him, he is so adorable!!
> 
> Maybe is the matted hair the thing that was turning off possible adopters? now that is free for them people can see his true form, neat


That could be a reason he didn't get adopted. There are so many matted dogs in the shelter people probably couldn't tell he was a poodle, and that he had such a beautiful color. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I've never seen a red parti either! He is soooo cute! Would love to see what he looks like with full on ears and bracelets and fluffy jacket....but I know he'll be adopted too soon for us to see that! hahahaha! You are an 'Angel' for saving his life!


I have seen a red tuxedo standard and she was gorgeous! He reminds me a lot of her except he has a lot less white. Oh man I would love to see him in a fancy cut too! He would be so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lou said:


> You should make it a requirement for his adoption that his new family join poodleforum.com and update the fans
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is a great idea! You are so smart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> I HATE that name. I think it is a very negative name, I would for sure change it.


Ya that is a good point, I never thought about how it sounds negative. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> I have always gotten a " OPP" (other people's pups) and have never had any problems changing a name. Chella became Stella most recently. I like to pick a name that sounds alike.
> 
> If I were changing Barkley's name, he might become Presley. But many times I had no ideal what the first name even was and just gave them a name and it was never an issue.


I think it will be easy to change his name too. He didn't really respond to Barkley very well anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Any other name suggestions? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Any other name suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh goody, it's the "name someone else's dog game"! First thing that popped into my head: Flash, Blaze.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Any other name suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How about Berkeley? Since he is up for adoption, I would be inclined to stick with Barkley or Berkeley (which sounds almost the same). You can tell the new owners that they are welcome to rename him. I renamed my first poodle, and as Carley's mom said, they do just fine with new names. But my guess is that this guy will be snapped up quickly.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Ohhh, hes red, so Siren?!?
Manly(he is a tux, and it would be silly to call him a gentleman)
Master(Rollies old nickname)
Pepper(he is red like paprika)
Thor!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

*Renaming a foster/rescue dog*



PoodleFoster said:


> poodlecrazy#1 said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to mention his name!! He came with the name Barkley. I don't know if should keep it or not. he doesn't seem to respond to it very well. The Shelter did tell me that that is what his owners named him.
> ...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I forgot to mention his name!! He came with the name Barkley. I don't know if should keep it or not. he doesn't seem to respond to it very well. The Shelter did tell me that that is what his owners named him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sometimes it is good for them to let go of the name that the bad people called him and have a new name that good people call him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I like Berkeley! Thank you for all the suggestions and help everyone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaybeegenie (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh my gosh! What a cutie!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I like Berkeley too ! Great suggestion.


----------



## hellosunshine (Oct 22, 2011)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I like Berkeley! Thank you for all the suggestions and help everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Omg, I want him! He looks like an Oliver to me 
Any luck?


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

He is just adorable !!! Thank you for taking him... Please keep us posted.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think Barkley sounds aristocratic...sophisticated. But any name you like, he can learn to respond to fine, even Barkley. lol. Just stand in front of him and say his name, then a tasty treat. (like charging a clicker) Repeat several times in a row and several little sessions a day. In no time, he'll start looking up at you when he hears his name and then you can give him a treat. Then try it from out of his sight, in different locations, contexts. Pair it with another cue if he knows something, like "Barkley, sit." "Barkley, come." Then treat. (If he knows those cues.) 

Dogs are highly adaptable (probably one of the most of all mammals) and even if he's been through hell and back, learning a new sound (aka name) isn't going to upset him. I don't agree with those shelters who think that is going to cause him any trauma. It's like teaching him any new thing. He'll have fun. 

Just my .02.

eta: I got my little foster Beagle to learn to respond to a new name in one session....about 10 repetitions. He heard his name and he'd come running...as long as he wasn't after a rabbit track. lol.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I think Barkley sounds aristocratic...sophisticated.


Funny you should mention that. Around here, there are billboards and ads for The Barkley Pet Hotel, billed as "The world's most luxurious pet hotel." I don't know about that, but it is mighty plush. (Beau has never stayed there, and I doubt he ever will.) Check out their site, which fits Barkley's "sophisticated" and "aristocratic" name. The Barkley Pet Hotel- Westlake Village


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Funny you should mention that. Around here, there are billboards and ads for The Barkley Pet Hotel, billed as "The world's most luxurious pet hotel." I don't know about that, but it is mighty plush. (Beau has never stayed there, and I doubt he ever will.) Check out their site, which fits Barkley's "sophisticated" and "aristocratic" name. The Barkley Pet Hotel- Westlake Village


Holy cannoli! That's fancier by far than the hotel I just stayed in. LOL. Gorgeous! You mean you wouldn't splurge on Beau? Gosh, you're not the dog mom I thought you were. ROFLOL!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness, what a little cutie post groom. Thank you for taking him while he waits for his forever family.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry for not updating everyone. It was finals week and I was way to busy! Every time I logged on to update something came up and I had to stop. 
Barkley found a new home with a wonderful lady that lost her white Mpoo about a year ago. She felt it was time to look for another poodle and just fell in love with him. So now Barkley is living in Temecula with her and her horse and they are having a great time. I am going to watch him on Christmas Eve for her so that will be fun. My dogs aren't going to be to happy about it though lol. Oh and she loved the name Barkley so his name will stay Barkley . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Funny you should mention that. Around here, there are billboards and ads for The Barkley Pet Hotel, billed as "The world's most luxurious pet hotel." I don't know about that, but it is mighty plush. (Beau has never stayed there, and I doubt he ever will.) Check out their site, which fits Barkley's "sophisticated" and "aristocratic" name. The Barkley Pet Hotel- Westlake Village


Wow! That is one fancy place! I am going to have to plan a vacation there just so I can sign my dogs up for day camp! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Sorry for not updating everyone. It was finals week and I was way to busy! Every time I logged on to update something came up and I had to stop.
> Barkley found a new home with a wonderful lady that lost her white Mpoo about a year ago. She felt it was time to look for another poodle and just fell in love with him. So now Barkley is living in Temecula with her and her horse and they are having a great time. I am going to watch him on Christmas Eve for her so that will be fun. My dogs aren't going to be to happy about it though lol. Oh and she loved the name Barkley so his name will stay Barkley .
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh that just sounds like a perfect home. It's neat that you can stay in touch and even babysit once in a while. Yeah! I'm so happy you found that lady and that you updated us. Now, get back to your school work.:aetsch: LOL.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so happy to hear that that adorable little guy has a new home! New Mom is a very lucky lady.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

